

Why is the Jython website so ugly? - mgrouchy
http://mikegrouchy.com/why-is-the-jython-website-so-ugly/

======
jlgosse
While I see where you are coming from, I think that Jython's page is more
"usable" than JRuby's.

More whitespace, better use of colors, easier on the eyes, navigation that is
located in a convenient and proper place, and many more things. Sure, it
doesn't look as 2.0 as JRuby's page, but it's definitely easier to navigate
and easier on the eyes.

NOTE: I'm seeing this from a 1920x1200 perspective, so maybe it looks a bit
different from your display.

That being said, if the website is that bad in your opinion, why don't you
contribute in that respect?

------
jlgosse
Oh yeah, Jython's page is also a Wiki. Did you see the wiki for JRuby?

<http://kenai.com/projects/jruby/pages/Home>

Horrendous.

~~~
carbon8
_"Jython's page is also a Wiki."_

It's not a public wiki, I see no evidence that is runs on a wiki-based CMS,
and what would that have to do with anything, anyway?

 _"Horrendous"_

"Horrendous"? Compared to the Jython wiki (<http://wiki.python.org/jython/>)?
That's a bit of a stretch. They are both technical documentation sites using
default themes, one using MoinMoin and the other on Sun's Project Kenai
platform, and neither is what the OP is referring to.

------
rawr
Because the "Twitter Updates" sidebar has pictures of the developers.

